# RJ-45 to RJ-11 connector (cable modem to ADSL router)



## OGTiago (Aug 28, 2008)

I think my Cable router is not functioning properly, I was going to buy a new cable router but I have many good ADSL routers. 

So I'm wondering if instead of buying the new router my virgin media broadband, I could use an RJ-45 to RJ-11 connector, seeing as it would be a lot cheaper? (cable modem has ethernet output which connects to a router)

Would this work? Will the settings be the same? Will it work as good?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

They are two different types of cable and not compatible.


----------



## OGTiago (Aug 28, 2008)

Ah, that's surprising; what's different from this cable to SCART to VGA for e.g?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I don't know much about SCART, but RJ-11 and RJ-45 can be used for data and have different wiring and different connectors.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The RJ-11 is connecting to a telephone connection, and the RJ-45 is connecting to an Ethernet connection. They are not only different connectors, but they're totally different signals, electrically and logically! 

Forget about it, this is a non-starter from the gate!


----------



## OGTiago (Aug 28, 2008)

Aww, I was hoping the ADSL router would function properly like this. Never mind then, looks like I need a new router. (also looks like I still have a lot to learn, just completed an ICT apprenticeship)

On a side note, are there devices which could use a RJ45 to RJ11 cable? I see them selling on ebay.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I have no idea what they're doing with the cable, but they're not connecting DSL lines to Ethernet with them! :grin:


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I've used RJ-45 jacks to build RJ-11 phone jacks but never to carry cata. Just not enough in those 2 lines for it!


----------



## OGTiago (Aug 28, 2008)

Ok, but a part of me still wants to try it :tongue:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Knock yourself out, I'd have a spare NIC handy. Since the 50+ volts on an open phone line will frequently toast an Ethernet NIC, you'll want a fallback position.

It escapes me why someone would seek information and then do something so obviously wrong and potentially destructive to their equipment.


----------



## clyde123 (Apr 10, 2008)

"and then do something so obviously wrong and potentially destructive to their equipment. 
__________________"

A good number of years ago we used to sell the BBC Micros. An update was an external 5.25" floppy drive. This came with a data cable and a separate power cable which plugged into the computer (probably 5 or 12 volts).
Anyway we had this customer, thought he knew all about electronics and stuff, (worked as a technician in a school), cut off the power connector and wired in a mains plug. Yes he plugged it into the wall, and 
There wasn't much left inside the computer after that. Just lots of black stuff.
We all had great laughs for a while. Anyway he bought another computer and floppy drive too.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The mind boggles. :smile:


----------

